# Помогите опознать, найти информацию



## michaeleparkour (2 Сен 2016)

Прощу помощи опознать инструмент, его историю. Дед говорил, вроде немецкий. Сейчас он не нужен, думал продать, но у меня трудности даже точно распознать название. По-крайней мере, поиск по "Resonte", "Resonate", "Resante", "Resomte" ничего мне не дал.


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Сен 2016)

Аккордеон "Friola- Resolute" времён распада мелких производителей  ГДР в период победы крупных корпораций. Разукомплектован и неухожен. Истории, в которой можно было бы почерпнуть что-либо интересное- не имеет. Насчёт "продать"- Вы явно погорячились. Цена его ремонта в разы выше цены его самого.


----------



## zet10 (2 Сен 2016)

Самахивает на немецкий "Ritmus".С точки зрения истории не чего интересного не имеет, с точки зрения инструмента тем более.


----------



## michaeleparkour (2 Сен 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Аккордеон "Friola- Resolute" времён распада мелких производителей  ГДР в период победы крупных корпораций. Разукомплектован и неухожен. Истории, в которой можно было бы почерпнуть что-либо интересное- не имеет. Насчёт "продать"- Вы явно погорячились. Цена его ремонта в разы выше цены его самого.


Так ведь продать можно и на запчасти. А вообще может найду кому отдать, может начинающему кому пойдет, всё играет, но я не разбираюсь насколько правильно. Спасибо, теперь ясно что за зверь.


----------

